
Killbill.io Self hosted SaaS subscription billing platform - xstartup
http://killbill.io/
======
xstartup
It supports many payment plugins:

stripe 4.1.1

braintree_blue 0.3.1

paypal 5.0.9

adyen 0.5.10

avatax 0.4.1

email-notifications 0.3.1

accertify 0.3.0

analytics 4.2.5

currency 3.0.0

cybersource 5.2.5

dwolla 0.1.0

firstdata_e4 0.2.0

forte 0.3.0

kpm 1.1.2

litle 4.0.0

logging 4.0.0

orbital 0.1.10

payment-retries 0.2.4

payu_latam 0.3.0

payment-test 4.3.0

securenet 0.2.0

zendesk 3.0.1

payment-test 4.3.0

securenet 0.2.0

zendesk 3.0.1

You can even roll your own payment plugin:
[http://docs.killbill.io/latest/payment_plugin.html](http://docs.killbill.io/latest/payment_plugin.html)

Here are the screencasts for your business team:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChXICgGipKvJbtzKfM1SNoQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChXICgGipKvJbtzKfM1SNoQ)

